

Similarities in packaging of cyanoacrylate nail glue and ophthalmic preparations - networked
http://bjo.bmj.com/content/85/4/496.2.full

======
thatBilly
I find it interesting that they "feel that the manufacturers of nail glue
products should be forced to address some remedial action, to ensure that
these preparations are packaged differently from therapeutic preparations".

Shouldn't the manufacturers of these therapeutic products take the lead and
differentiate their packaging? If they could force CA glue distributors to
change their packaging, the next battle would be forcing eardrops to change
theirs, then e-liquids, then homoeopathic stuff and all the other products
that are distributed in generic dropper bottles.

------
Someone
Full-text link:
[http://bjo.bmj.com/content/85/4/496.2.full](http://bjo.bmj.com/content/85/4/496.2.full)

~~~
joliss
Perhaps a mod can replace the submission's URL with this? ^

~~~
dang
Sure. Url changed from
[http://bjo.bmj.com/content/85/4/496.2](http://bjo.bmj.com/content/85/4/496.2).

------
rprimrose
This is from 2001, anyone know if any changes were made to address this since
then?

~~~
DanBC
I don't think so. Here's a case from 2010:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22442649](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22442649)

> Inadvertent ocular cyanoacrylate, or 'superglue', instillation has been
> reported frequently since 1982 when superglue was repackaged into ophthalmic
> style dropper bottles. This case report highlights the continuing problem of
> cyanoacrylate eye injuries and serves as a reminder to healthcare
> professionals to report such incidents to manufacturers and regulatory
> bodies, on behalf of their patients, to promote the introduction of
> universal safety mechanisms on all household chemical containers. Failure of
> glue manufacturers to introduce safety cap mechanisms has resulted in
> significant ocular morbidity over the last 27 years, and such incidents are
> expected to occur until superglue bottles are redesigned.

------
delinka
Do there exist any statistics about people mistaking fingernail glue for eye
drops? This would indeed be tragic, but I haven't even heard anecdotes about
such a thing happening.

~~~
StringyBob
Hidden behind the 'full text' link in the article, there are two anecdotes
given - both involving children.

~~~
DanBC
There are some cites which provide further information. This appears to be
more than a couple of children and it has been happening for years.

[http://www.bmj.com/content/bmj/289/6439/226.full.pdf](http://www.bmj.com/content/bmj/289/6439/226.full.pdf)

[http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=381616](http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=381616)

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1661943/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1661943/)

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC504946/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC504946/)

